# The New Health Care System?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Near 'Collapse,' Minnesota to Raise Obamacare Rates by Half

As Obama care fails, bankrupting insurers,subscribers and providers alike; I find it likely we will go single payer in the US ad liberals never understand the reason for failure is what they have done is wrong, only that they have not done enough yet. We will have a distinct two tier system: the Gold one where you can have anything you pay for and everyone else where care is horrible and a trip to the public hospital is likely to result in death. Good luck suing the government for substandard care or there just will not be doctors and nurses available at all.

I am planing ahead, weight loss, exercise, diet, nutritional supplements and herbs in place of meds if possible. I also have an extensive library to try to diagnose as much as possible with out testing or to know what testing may be appropriate. Also books on local plants that may have medicinal uses and how to prepare the plants and herbs. Somethings would be impossible to treat in this manner but I am looking to position myself for when due to government involvement health care fails or a SHTF situation.

The rational thing which I doubt the numbnuts in DC will do is to go back to what was in place and find that 5-10% that have trouble monetarily and come up with something along those lines, leaving everyone else be. Cut down on regulations. It is an indirect tax. If you want to stop unnecessary testing your going to have to limit lawsuits. Everybody has to toss in a sacred cow to ante up. If you look at political donations made by drug companies vs trial lawyers vs doctors vs average people, it explains a lot. Follow the money.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We said it form the start . Obama care was never about health care. It is about Government taking control of every part of our economy and life. Those of us with half a brain could see how it was never intended to work. Check back read the post, many of us pointed out just what would happen and it has. Even Obama said it if you were listening to him.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well odummer did say he would fundamentally transform of the US.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

don't forget - it was also another "Obammy phone" give away - from the actual workers of this country - being sucked up by the malingers and trash ....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Government Control, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We use alternative medical care, there are a few private medical practice options in our area for basic stuff,a few stitches a broken arm, stuff like that, it's a pay right away and file your own insurance claims, the price difference is a lot, my wife has insurance through her work but the cash only system is far cheaper then the insurance deductible for the same treatment. Example; I almost completely cut about a 1/4 inch off the top of my little finger awhile back, went to the alternative medical care, $80.00 to put me back together, fingers doing fine, like it never happened. It would have been $500.00 plus to go to the hospital with it. Hospitals are way to specialized, not saying there isn't a place for that, but a lot can be done at a family practice.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

In some ways I am glad I am on Medicare .


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Goes to show if this was the "perfect health care plan" than why aren't the law makers enrolled on this plan?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Well odummer did say he would fundamentally transform of the US.


More people should have been asking what he was going to "transform" the country to.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> Goes to show if this was the "perfect health care plan" than why aren't the law makers enrolled on this plan?


don't make me laugh - the very first thing they retrieve, from their Welcome to Congress packet, is their VIP medical card - even the freshman congressmen know better than to trust a DC hospital intern med ....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> More people should have been asking what he was going to "transform" the country to.


They didn't because he was talking about changing the way Washington works....the lobbyists, the special interests, the money, the fraud, etc, etc, etc.

Everyone thought he was talking about that. Everyone agreed we needed that fundamental change.

We found out his first day in office he was a lying load of gutter scum.

It took a couple weeks to find out what he really meant.

And almost 8 years later, we can thank the gutless republicans for not stopping him.

Cocktail parties and re-elections are much more important than the future of our country.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> They didn't because he was talking about changing the way Washington works....the lobbyists, the special interests, the money, the fraud, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Everyone thought he was talking about that. Everyone agreed we needed that fundamental change.
> 
> ...


True, most liberals and even some conservatives wanted to believed he was going to change the way Washington works. Had they done their homework and had he been properly vetted by a complicit press they would have seen his true agenda. The American public will believe what they want to believe so long as they can keep chasing that silly pokemon and watching the Kardashians. The sheep being led to the slaughter.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Robie said:


> They didn't because he was talking about changing the way Washington works....the lobbyists, the special interests, the money, the fraud, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Everyone thought he was talking about that. Everyone agreed we needed that fundamental change.
> 
> ...


I disagree. If you listened to what he proposed to win the Democratic primary in 2008, you knew what he was up to. And for the most part he has done his best to implement it. The average American has his/her head up their a$$.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What you have seen implemented is another "brick in the wall". A very large one.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I disagree. If you listened to what he proposed to win the Democratic primary in 2008, you knew what he was up to. And for the most part he has done his best to implement it. The average American has his/her head up their a$$.


Had they listened to what he was saying and looked at his history it wasn't hard to desern what his intentions were. His agenda was pretty clear had they listened. Apathy was his best friend, twice.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> What you have seen implemented is another "brick in the wall". A very large one.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^ Thank you Prepared One. Seems the agenda ....... has been long running.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

24 year old worker last week. He ask me why the union contract was 2 years pass the time it should have ben settled. I told him health insurance was the hold up. Company wants the employees to pay everything , employees do not want to pay anything. Union still supports Obama care for every one except them.
He said Well I don't care about Health insurance because of the AHC I am still on my dad's insurance it is free. I said really. Do you have any idea how much your dads insurance and a lot of other peoples went up to force coverage on you until you are 26.
My coverage went up over 300%. With more co pays and less coverage to boot. But it now pays for transgender cost. I can get birth control pills free. Why I am not sure.
Not enough time to list all of the crap Obama care caused but you get the picture.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> 24 year old worker last week. He ask me why the union contract was 2 years pass the time it should have ben settled. I told him health insurance was the hold up. Company wants the employees to pay everything , employees do not want to pay anything. Union still supports Obama care for every one except them.
> He said Well I don't care about Health insurance because of the AHC I am still on my dad's insurance it is free. I said really. Do you have any idea how much your dads insurance and a lot of other peoples went up to force coverage on you until you are 26.
> My coverage went up over 300%. With more co pays and less coverage to boot. But it now pays for transgender cost. I can get birth control pills free. Why I am not sure.
> Not enough time to list all of the crap Obama care caused but you get the picture.


Smitty901 hit the nail on the head. As long as stuff is free the recipient of the free stuff could care less what it costs others. The problem is these people vote and reproduce. When it all fails the will be dumbfounded as to why.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We all know now that the government controls health care, they will fail it, which is easy for them, and go single payer. Because we all know how well single payer works around the world, and the VA.. CONTROL of the people and the money.... CONTROL.. They dont give a crap about your health.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

With computerization being what it is....algorithms will be in place to take into consideration every facet of your life and treatment will be doled out accordingly.

The computer (which already exist) will know if you are a smoker, who you voted for, if you are a gun owner, if you are overweight, what your purchases are, what you drive, how many speeding tickets, etc, etc, etc.

Then, if you have a mild heart-attack, the decision can be made to either perform surgery, put a stent in or load you up with some pills.

If it is deemed you are or can be a menace to the "new way", plan on getting just the pills.

If you have behaved and have gone along with the program...we'll spend the money to fix you up as good as new.

Don't think this can't or won't happen?

Think again.


----------

